# Schools - Where do I start?



## Scottie (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
We are moving from Scotland to Dubai in April. Could anyone please advise me on Schools for two very active children (3 and 6) coming from a very small school. 

Thank you


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

Scottie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are moving from Scotland to Dubai in April. Could anyone please advise me on Schools for two very active children (3 and 6) coming from a very small school.
> 
> Thank you


hiya, we are from Scotland as well, moving NEXT WEEK!!!! three kids 15 13 9.
will live in apartment till shipment comes. what about you?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

http:/ /www .bsme.org.uk / schools/

am I the only one with internet access!!! LOL


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi
My husband and I are also moving from Scotland (albeit he is originally from Yorkshire) at the end of the month - will there be anybody left? With regard to school which area will you be living in? My friends have been there for little over a year and have 4 kids, 8,6,5,1 and have found the schools and nurseries in their area good.


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

fitlike said:


> hiya, we are from Scotland as well, moving NEXT WEEK!!!! three kids 15 13 9.
> will live in apartment till shipment comes. what about you?


Hi
My husband and I are moving the end of this month - I am looking for some help with regard to shipping stuff over - albeit we are moving to a furnished apartment but I want a few home comforts with me and I am finding all the quotations a bit mind boggling!


----------



## fitlike (Jan 20, 2008)

*schools*

We just moved here almost 2 weeks ago, are from Scotland as well, and had the same question. our kids are older though. I had surfed the net to find schools, but didnt really have the right keywords, by what i can gather there are a lot of schools available for your kids ages, there is a company called GEMS which seem to have quite a few english language schools, probably you will have to first decide if they are to go in British system, American system or 'international' school. Traffic is bedlam here, although Dubai is not a massive place, it can take ages to get from A to B, so where you decide to live is important as regards to school... also hubby's work commute. We are in american school of dubai, dubai american academy is another one. Its a case of getting a list of schools and ringing them or emailing them to see if they have spaces. i suggest to google... schools in dubai, and contacting them all. otherwise, good luck with your move. Dont worry, everything appears to happen in English, i have not had a communication problem at all. i now have a hired car, but the first week i just run around everywhere in taxis, its cheap and safe. there is another website called expat woman dot com which has a brilliant dubai section.


----------



## Ritu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, We are moving to Dubai in April and I have two sons 5 and 8. We have been told that International Schools do not take kids till the next term i.e. Sep 09. This is a bit worrying as my kids would then be home for 5 months!!. Does any one know if international kids take in kids in April (ie. the 3rd and final term)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The schools only dont accept children moving schools WITHIN the Emirates after a certain date ( early Feb I think)

If you are arriving in the UAE from another country, then the schools can accept you at any time.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Ritu said:


> Hi, We are moving to Dubai in April and I have two sons 5 and 8. We have been told that International Schools do not take kids till the next term i.e. Sep 09. This is a bit worrying as my kids would then be home for 5 months!!. Does any one know if international kids take in kids in April (ie. the 3rd and final term)


Hi there

Sgilli3 is correct (as always!!) I am from Scotland and joining my hubby in april with my children. They will start school on the 19th April which is the first day of the last term.

With regard to schools my advice would be to either find the school you want the children to go to and find accommodation near it or vice versa - the traffic can be pretty bad so is easier to be as close to school/work as possible.

You may still be told about long waiting lists - get in touch with schools and visit if possible and keep the pressure on the admissions dept and you may be surprised where places come from. Also with people leaving Dubai more places may come up at the end of terms thus freeing up places. We have been really fortunate to get all 3 in to the same school which is only half a mile from the villa - we found that the older children were easier to find places for than the youngest one!!(14,12,6) however have got them all places.

Any other help that can be given just ask! - am sure someone will have an answer for you!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

dallan said:


> Sgilli3 is correct (as always!!)



Will you put that in writing for my hubby?..lol


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Will you put that in writing for my hubby?..lol


lol dont let them fool you - they know their place and that we are ALWAYS right !!!


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Scottie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are moving from Scotland to Dubai in April. Could anyone please advise me on Schools for two very active children (3 and 6) coming from a very small school.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Scottie,
I am moving to Dubai in April with my 2 and 4 year old. It depends where you plan to live - I am joining my husband in Green Community West. I went out in half term (teacher) and went to see three schools. Jebel Ali primary school - I loved - over subscribed though so you would have to check out waiting lists. Greenfield Community school - very big and new - I think lots of people seem happy with it? I also saw a lovely Nursery which is a 'feeder' nursery for GCS - Children's garden nursery - very convenient for Green Community.
Good luck hunting - Let me know if you have any luck or advice in return
Becks


----------

